# When should toddlers stop wearing vests?



## kimberleyrobx

So i went into a couple of shops while we were out seeing santa today to see how much we'd be spending on popper vests next week for emily, and there was barely anything! millions of newborn, 0-3 up to 12-18 months but i couldnt find any 18-24! i eventually spotted a couple of packs of 3 at the very bottom, at the very back! so like the title says, when do they stop wearing vests?


----------



## Foogirl

As a rule of thumb I'd think toddler vests become cumbersome once potty training begins. (we're not there yet) We got some 2-3 vests from Tesco. She's still in them now but we do have big girl vests too.


----------



## Jade--x

I don't ever want my LO to stop wearing them :( :haha: But I agree potty training was when I stopped using them with my oldest and will be with my youngest, though my oldest never needed more than 18-24 months even at 3, my youngest is already in 12-18 and 18-24 so will need to hunt for some 2-3 ones soon and he's only 18 months :) x


----------



## embo216

I still put vests on my kids and they are 3 and 4! Not all the time and they obviously aren't the ones with the poppers x


----------



## sapphire1

Holly still wears popper vests in age 2-3. That's the biggest I can find, but I think she will outgrow them before she's potty trained. I like her wearing them because I'd rather see another layer of clothing than a nappy :lol:


----------



## going_crazy

I actually found them brilliant with toilet training.... I would unpop the vest and then pop up over their shoulder, so it would keep their upper clothes out of the way!! :D

I've only ever seen 2-3yr popper vests in tesco xx


----------



## mommyB

If vests are undershirt onesies my DS still wears them, I've only found up to 24 months which he is in. And I only put them on in the winter. He should be potty trained by next winter so I'm sure I won't use them then.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Potty training. But she wears 'big girls vests' now. Need them in the autumn / winter!


----------



## Dragonfly

My boys wear vests? I didnt know you had to stop these things. Not the popper ones the normal vests they have had on for ages. Keeps them warm under the t shirt.


----------



## RileysMummy

Millicent still wears popper vests but will stop when she's potty trained, plus she's out growing her 2-3 :dohh: But already got her some non popper normal vests just for another layer of clothing.
x


----------



## shelx

I only stopped when it hit summer this year and it was too warm. Then he started potty training. He was 2 and a half but stll fitted into his 18-24 month ones. He wears the sleeveless normal vests now.


----------



## _Vicky_

The boys are in 'big boy' vests this year for the first year. Fynn is 'just' out of nappies Sam not yet. I got loads of 2-3 poppers last year mothercare,Tesco, asda they tend not to stock them on store but do them online xxx


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

M&s do 2-3 as well :)


----------



## kerrie24

Mum2b_Claire said:


> M&s do 2-3 as well :)

Yes I was going to say this too.
Owen came out of popper vests this year cos he passed 2-3 size and so he wears big boy vests now,which are a pain cos his nappy sags when hes not even wet when there isn't a vest to hold it up!


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom wears normal vests now - the only time he doesn't is when it's really hot in the summer as he gets really cold otherwise.

He had the popper ones up to about Easter I think...not potty trained yet but past 2 it became a pain to do the poppers up when was standing up.

Tescos, M&S, Sainsburys etc all do 2-3 popper ones but you might have to order them online or hunt around for them.


----------



## mummylove

I will be stopping when my son goes into 12-18 months want him to get used to not wanting them on


----------



## lovehearts

I put my son in 'big boy vests' when he was about 18 months. He outgrew 18-24 in asda and finding anything bigger was a nightmare! He didn't notice a difference. X


----------



## Loozle

I was going to say that my 7 year old still wears vests until I realised you meant the popper ones :haha: 
My 14 month old is in 6-9 month vests so until he's potty trained it will be the popper kind as I can't see him outgrowing the 2-3 ones until he's about 15 :rofl:


----------



## Foogirl

Tell you what's annoying though. You get long sleeved popper vests, but not long sleeved non popper vests. It's really difficult to find plain white long sleeved tops to put under all her t shirts


----------



## lauzie84

amy was out of popper vests in and around 2. have been using the normal "big girl" vests since then xx


----------



## Loozle

Foogirl said:


> Tell you what's annoying though. You get long sleeved popper vests, but not long sleeved non popper vests. It's really difficult to find plain white long sleeved tops to put under all her t shirts

Ds1 has long sleeved non popper vests from m&s :thumbup:


----------



## freckleonear

Foogirl said:


> Tell you what's annoying though. You get long sleeved popper vests, but not long sleeved non popper vests. It's really difficult to find plain white long sleeved tops to put under all her t shirts

My children wear thermal vests, which are always long-sleeved. M&S and Millets do them.


----------



## fannyadams

Eek I haven't put my lo in vests since she was about 6 months and it was hot.
I hadn't even thought about putting her back in them.


----------



## Gingerspice

I wear vests all year round so I will have LO in them for a long time yet, but she stopped the popper vests ones at about age 2 when we just went to 'normal' vests. I wear the strappy top ones but I get her the wider strap ones.


----------



## Millies.Mummy

I've only just started putting DD in vests again. She's 16mo. I only put her in them if it's cold. Will continue to do so until she doesn't want to wear them anymore! But as others have said, not ones with poppers.


----------



## katy1310

Sophie still wears the popper ones but we are potty training - I usually just bring the front bit round the side and attach it to the back bit with the poppers when she is having nappy-free time (if that makes sense!) so that it stops them from getting in the way! We do have some "big girl vests" for her but I prefer the popper ones when it's so cold because she always ends up with a bare tummy and back when she is wriggling around and I always think she will be cold! 

I'm going to keep her in vests for ages yet, nice and cosy under her clothes! x


----------



## sequeena

I'd say when T hits potty training. The vests help keep his nappy in place :haha:


----------



## XJessicaX

I will stop LO wearing vests when I cant find any vests to fit her! At 18 months she's still in 9-12 vests so I will most likely still have a 3 year old wearing the 18-24!
Plus she has a large lumbar spine birthmark which although clearing is still noticeable. I loathe her tops riding up and her back being exposed as people give her questioning looks and its something I want to hide from her as long as possible!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I got 2-3 popper vests from Mothercare. He still wears them as potty training is slow right now and with it as cold as it is it helps keep the cold out his back. It won't be long as he's outgrown them though. I do have big boy vests in ready


----------



## RachA

I bought poppered vests until they no longer made their size. Esther still wears them at 3 years. 
Daniel wears normal vests now and I plan on continuing until he really doesn't want to wear them any more. 

I usually get my poppered ones from either next or M&S.


----------



## Nats21

Callums in the short vests now as we really struggled to find 2 - 3 year vests with poppers, I guess cos thats when potty training usually occurs so they don't see the need to make them. We're potty training Callum in the new year anyway so we'd of needed to buy the non poppered vests anyway for then. Its just a shame in the winter when its cold outside, I always think the poppered vests are so much warmer xx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

LO stopped wearing popper vests at 2 years when we started potty training, the same time as she stopped wearing sleepsuits. Now we just use normal vests. :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy has worn normal vests without poppers since she was 18 months.


----------



## Seity

ASAP - Always hated dealing with the poppers, so as soon as he was big enough for us to find clothes in his size without them, he stopped wearing them. It's really hard to find under 12 month clothes without them and he didn't outgrow that size for ages.


----------



## bubba no.1

My lg is 19 months and will definitely carry on wearing them through winter if nothing else :)


----------



## Finny88

Ok I am confused is a vest a onsie?! Most of the time I can get the different lingo


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Finny88 said:


> Ok I am confused is a vest a onsie?! Most of the time I can get the different lingo

a popper vest 
https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?um=...=129&start=0&ndsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0,i:106


----------

